
Realm – now with fine-grained change notifications - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/realm-objc-swift-0.99.0/
======
groue
Change notifications used to be a feature that was only available to Core Data
users, through NSFetchedResultsController. Glad to see Realm provide it as
well. In the SQLite landscape, change notifications and table view updates is
also provided by GRDB: [https://medium.com/@gwendal.roue/grdb-
stories-1da44bdb53ab#....](https://medium.com/@gwendal.roue/grdb-
stories-1da44bdb53ab#.z8xy2t2yc)

